# Winchester Wildcat 22 semi auto ??



## Wyobuckaroo

Does anyone own one ?? 
Handled one ?? 
Fired one ?? 
I'm wondering if this would make a good, reliable, UTV, tractor firearm for around the farm...

Experience ? Details ??


----------



## alleyyooper

I do not own a Winchester or any other wild cat 22 center fire rifle. How ever a good friend is going on I believe 5 years with a 308.22 center fire wild cat that started life as a Remington 742 in 308.

He bought the orginal rifle at a gun show, looked so bad all of us were all over him for going into the junk bussiness.

Took it to a well respected gun smith and got a good bill of health and estmate to rebarrel it to 22 cal.

the wood work was taken off and went home with my friend. After much sanding and recutting the checkering the wood work was beautiful.

In the mean time the gun smith inspected all the parts replaced the ones with excessive wear and installed the 22 cal. barrel. Scope mounts and a nice Bushnell scope rounded out the rifle.

Loading dies were bought from RCBS and a lot of 308 brass aquired.
then loads were worked up for the rifle.
I was with him the first time it went on a hunting extrution, he shot a double coyte but was mad because he had to search in snowy grass for the brass.

Made a brass catcher soon after so he didn't loose any more brass.


I had thought a person could also make the same mods to a Winchester Model 100. But they seem to be pricer than the Reminton 742 series.


 Al


----------



## Chuck R.

Believe the OP is talking about the WIN .22LR "Wildcat" Semi...not a .224 "Wildcat" centerfire:

http://www.winchesterguns.com/products/rifles/Wildcat-22/Wildcat-22-Current-Products/wildcat-22.html


----------



## Seth

Those rifles are non existent, boss and I have had two on order at two different shops for 6 months now. I wish they would not advertise the heck out of things if production is not in progress.


----------



## Fishindude

No personal experience, but that Winchester is nothing special. Plenty of "or equal" reliable, inexpensive, black plastic, semi auto .22 rimfires available off the shelf.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

looks like another attempt to be a Ruger 10/22 as cheaply as possible 

really hard to beat the 10/22 at it's own game with more than 50 years of them on the market.

got my last 10/22 delux with walnut stock for 249.99 the birch stock was 229.99

part of what is so great about the 10/22 is if you have a problem with it guaranteed not only has some one else had that problem they wrote up how to fix it so you can search almost any 10/22 issue and have the fix. a brand new gun and you get to find all the answers yourself or ask the manufacturer


----------



## Wyobuckaroo

Those rifles are non existent, boss and I have had two on order at two different shops for 6 months now. 
------------ This explains a lot... 
Plenty of "or equal" reliable, inexpensive, black plastic, semi auto .22 rimfires available off the shelf.
------- Yes. Mosberg 702, I think it is ? Is the Rem 795 (?) still available ?


----------



## Bearfootfarm

I see no valid reason to buy any 22 semi auto that isn't either a Ruger 10/22 or a Marlin Model 60. There are none more reliable than those two, although a Browning might be prettier.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

as long as you have a 10/22 receiver that is not damaged , you can rebuild them , with so many buying basic rifles and upgrading there are barrels and stocks all over the place for sale , a hole new BX trigger group can be purchased not hard at all to work on.

some friends buy then when they see them under 200 and haven't had one yet that with a recrown , face off the breach and ream the chamber haven't had any that wouldn't shoot very very well.


----------

